# Is Ember of Passion Rattery good?



## Jesss (May 18, 2016)

I am planning to adopt 2 female rats from Ember of Passion Rattery in Eagleville, PA, and I have already made a deposit. However, they aren't responding to my emails very often and I found a really bad review about them online. Has anyone adopted from them or known anything about them to verify their trustworthiness?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?310362-Breeder-Red-Flags


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I spend a few mins on her website and Facebook page. Didn't see any red flags. The best businesses will have negative reviews so I wouldn't worry about 1 negative review. Look through her website after you read the thread of breeder red flags, but I doubt you will find any.


----------



## Jesss (May 18, 2016)

Thank you very much, that helps a lot. Hopefully they email back and all works out well!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I can't speak about whether or not they're a good rattery, but in general negative reviews amongst a ton of good ones will always occur. The breeder I got my girls from had two negative reviews out of many positive ones. The negative ones were reflections of the owners themselves and not so much the breeder. So if there is a negative review read it and judge for yourself whether or not it actually raises a red flag.

As for emails breeders seem to be kind of bad at them, at least the ones I've encountered haha. Either they answer in one to two words, they misspell my name, write in incomplete sentences, or never get back to me... what's up with that?! I can imagine they're quite busy with other aspects of their life.

In the end if you have a good gut feeling then it'll all be fine. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

The only two things I found is that the food she feeds is too high in protein (19%) and she says that wire cages and aquariums are good but we all know that aquariums are a big no-no. For the babies and mothers the protein is fine but for the males she pairs the females with the protein is too high. 

As for bad reviews even the best breeders, or just stores in general are going to have some bad reviews. As long as there are more good reviews than bad reviews than you should be good. 

If you go for a visit use your judgement. Do the cages look clean? Do the rats look and sound healthy. Are their water bottles full? Does it look like only a small portion of their rats are there? Some could be hidden away in much worse conditions. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jesss (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, that does reassure me a lot, but I'm still not sure, the review was pretty bad: http://www.yelp.com/user_details?userid=N-jPDkKHnuAijZ3OU4AwaQ


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

> Mycoplasma is hereditary. Meaning there are unhealthy rats being bred and sold to unsuspecting owners.


That is completely and utterly wrong. Myco is NOT hereditary, it is spread from mom to babies during birth. The only way to get myco free rats is to have them delivered via cesarean in sterile (lab) conditions. They are then human raised in isolation from other myco rats. It is NOT a feasible process for breeders.



> They also had fleas indicating unhealthy living conditions and when I informed EPR about this I was, once again, ignored. This was a bit scary as an owner at the time as I could not see the fleas themselves.


Rats don't usually get fleas, and fleas are HUGE. You would be able to see them. If it was parasitic it was likely mites.

Given that gross lack of knowledge, I would take that review with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Jaguar said:


> That is completely and utterly wrong. Myco is NOT hereditary, it is spread from mom to babies during birth. The only way to get myco free rats is to have them delivered via cesarean in sterile (lab) conditions. They are then human raised in isolation from other myco rats. It is NOT a feasible process for breeders.Given that gross lack of knowledge, I would take that review with a grain of salt.


Yep, looks like whoever did that review doesn't know much about rats if she thinks mycoplasma is hereditary. What is hereditary is a strong immune system capable to keep the mycoplasma at bay. Healthy rat foods and a clean environment too, obviously.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Jaguar said:


> That is completely and utterly wrong. Myco is NOT hereditary, it is spread from mom to babies during birth. The only way to get myco free rats is to have them delivered via cesarean in sterile (lab) conditions. They are then human raised in isolation from other myco rats. It is NOT a feasible process for breeders.
> 
> Rats don't usually get fleas, and fleas are HUGE. You would be able to see them. If it was parasitic it was likely mites.
> 
> Given that gross lack of knowledge, I would take that review with a grain of salt.


See that's what I mean! If the review is a bit off I'd suggest the same and take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

You can get mites from bedding too, so they didn't necessarily come to this person with mites.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

EPR rings a bell and not a good one but I'll hold back for now until I have checked them out, and see if they are in NARR, etc.It sounds like the rats were handed to her with bad mite infection and respiratory infections which is not good.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep lots of red flags, not even sure where to start.Her FB page was updated in 2015.Her website has only a few new entries which seem to be her new litters from April. As a breeder advertising dwarf etc, her 2 litters are black hoodie and Berkshire standard ears? WHY is she deliberately breeding rats that rescues have in abundance and often find it difficult to rehome.Her NARR listings haven't been updated in a long time, she used a lot of unknown x unknowns to use as breeding stock, and some fairly sketchy ratteries she used in her lines. The litters advertised now don't seem to have listed parents. The Our Rats section has no pics of rats or older ones that should not be bred any longer or even be alive. She bred Manx which I personally find unethical.Thats what I was able to find out quickly...


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

So from what I know about EPR, they are not really breeding any more and if so, its not often. 

OP -- if youre looking for a rat in the NE PA area, check out Totez for Realz Rattery. Very nice people, I belong to their FB group (NE PA Rat Breeders/Owners) and they have lots of connections with rat people.


----------



## Jesss (May 18, 2016)

Just for an update, I went through with the adoption and everything worked out great. I now have two lovely 6 week old female hooded rats.The rats are happy and healthy as can be, and have great temperaments. Thanks for everyone's help and opinions!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm glad it all worked out


----------

